# Have I blundered?



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

I am a little confused at this point. This morning I decided to see what others had come up with, with regard to Joerg's legolas design. After doing a search on forums I came up with basically nothing.

Now I fully understand that this is called the Slingshot forum and therefore has to do with slingshot but I assumed that since this is Joerg's forum there would naturally be info about designs and such to do with the legolas designs too.

Am I using the search incorrectly? 
Am I on the wrong forum? 
Has no one else done any legolas designs?

I will be grateful if someone could shed some light on this for me.

In the meantime I have attached a picture of my legolas design.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I assumed that since this is Joerg's forum


You took a right when you should've taken a left.

This ain't Joerg's forum. :rofl:

But welcome.


----------



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

Well that explains it! Thank you for clearing that up for me and please forgive my ignorance. I feel a right tit! Just shows you, never to old to make an idiot of yourself. I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

I have been working on integrating the technology I used in the legolas I've done into a slingbow so perhaps when I've done that I will have more to offer this community.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome! You're already contributing to this forum. Make sure.you post build along pics.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome!

Joerg's forum is still up I think. That said, I am glad your here. Welcome.

We look forward to seeing your progress. A lot of good has come from simple mistakes mingled with continued work.

I'll have to dig through my Sprave Playlist and find this Legolas. Looks fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome. Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome! The "Legolas" design is indeed neat, but what do you think about slingshots?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

As a collector of English language idioms, "I feel a right tit" takes the cake!

You have not blundered. As indicated by other forum members, you are welcome here. My observation is that as long as it is rubber powered, it is welcome here. Your innovative design (which, by the way is the cat's meow - or possibly the left tit?) uses rubber tubes - so is technically a sling-bow. Check out the sling-bow sub-forum here.

In the past, I spent way too much time arguing with digital know-it-alls on the archery forums. I suspect that your Legolas bow (and you) run the risk of being torn to shreds by a pack of virtual hyenas on the archery forums.

So, repeating myself (a privilege of age), welcome and looking forward to seeing more of your designs.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For reasons known only to himself, Joerg named his Forum "theslingshotforum" when he left this one.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Your Legolas looks great, it looks like you've put a lot of time into a great design. What % is your let off and what speeds are you getting?
 Welcome and Fantastic Job


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

that looks great keep us posted on how it shoots....welcome to the forum


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Who needs Joerg when we have you. Keep at it son and keep us posted.

Oh... and Welcome to the forum


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been following the Legolas since its inception and its beta testing by Toodys Workshop and others. IMHO it is valid and innovative. As for the Slingshot Channel? Joerg had to follow the money as any good business man should. I was a member for years but logged out when it started withering on the vine. As for blundering? I think not. I am always interested in any human/rubber powered system and I think many here are always good with something new. Welcome aboard!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Alan Johnstone said:


> Well that explains it! Thank you for clearing that up for me and please forgive my ignorance. I feel a right tit! Just shows you, never to old to make an idiot of yourself. I hope I didn't offend anyone.


"I feel a right tit".

Fella, once again you milked into the wrong forum... Hopefully, you were a gentleman and said "Thank you, mam".

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry the Hermit said:


> For reasons known only to himself, Joerg named his Forum "theslingshotforum" when he left this one.


Don't know why he picked such an unusual name for a slingshot forum...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tobor8Man said:


> As a collector of English language idioms, "I feel a right tit" takes the cake!
> 
> You have not blundered. As indicated by other forum members, you are welcome here. My observation is that as long as it is rubber powered, it is welcome here. Your innovative design (which, by the way is the cat's meow - or possibly the left tit?) uses rubber tubes - so is technically a sling-bow. Check out the sling-bow sub-forum here.
> 
> ...


Well said! There sure are a bunch of idioms on these forums!!

(Ain't that cute?)

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Alan Johnstone said:


> I have been working on integrating the technology I used in the legolas I've done into a slingbow so perhaps when I've done that I will have more to offer this community.


Don't forget about us, we're a needy bunch... ; )

THWACK!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

It is a nice surprise to see interest in my design here. I assumed that this forum wouldn't be interested in it as it isn't slingshot or slingbow related. I would like to open a thread for it where I can answer questions already asked and provide a build log of sorts for those who are interested.

In which forum should I open a thread? Which is most suitable? 
I will appreciate your advice.


----------



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

It is a nice surprise to see interest in my design here. I assumed that this forum wouldn't be interested in it as it isn't slingshot or slingbow related. I would like to open a thread for it where I can answer questions already asked and provide a build log of sorts for those who are interested.

In which forum should I open a thread? Is the slingbow secrion most suitable? 
I will appreciate your advice.


----------



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry for the double post. I thought it hadn't gone through. Is there a way to delete a post?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Slingbow forum would be okay or in the other weapons forum.

https://slingshotforum.com/forum/60-other-weapons/

As for double posts, you can edit out the content and post DP for double post. You have a short time to do this. I personally like the stupid computer emoji.

:stupidcomp: :stupidcomp: :stupidcomp: :stupidcomp:


----------



## Alan Johnstone (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

